# Going to NYC!



## stereo.pete (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Everybody,

I wanted to let you all know I will be in New York City with my Wife from 8/23-8/25. Long story short we are looking to go to Momofuku Ssam Bar on Friday night and we'd love to meet any New York Knife Nuts. If we can get a group of 6-10 we can do the bo ssam menu http://momofuku.com/new-york/ssam-bar/bo-ssam/. The reservation would most likely be at 11:00pm if we can get confirmations soon enough. We arrive around 6:00pm that night and wouldn't mind meeting up at Son's place on 14th street to pre-game before bo ssam. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.

P.S. Unfortunately Mattrud will be leaving for Copenhagen that weekend so he will not be at Momofuku Ssam Bar that weekend. Me thinks he is on a secret mission :matrix:

Also, on Saturday night we will be going to Empellon Cocina at 6pm, that's another possiblity if you would like to join us.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 6, 2013)

Sound like a great time. Hope you get a bunch of kkf'rs


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll be out of town that weekend. Sorry to miss it.


----------

